# The "TWolves-do-nothing-in-offseason" thread



## el_gatoman (May 18, 2004)

After all, I think Kevin McHale and company will do nothing this offseason except the resignment of Troy Hudson and the re-signment of THassell, Hoiberg (hopefully) and (why not) Slimmer Miller and Trent/Martin.

No trades including Wally or Kandi. My thoughts: Never change a winning team is the path the TWolves follow now. Last season we were stopped by the Lakers cause of missing a PG, next season, we will be able to take the Western Conference title (even if Shaq hadn't been traded - it would make no difference).

Maybe Kandi can improve a bit - it would be a big step for the TWolves. Wally showed his weight on the team's success whenever he came in, making 10 points and rebounds. So, with a healthy Sam and Troy, nobody should stop us. Your thoughts?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I doubt they would re-sign Miller and Trent. I'd like to see Trent coming back but not too sure about it yet.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Why _should_ they make any deals? Because their second and third best players just got a year older, that's why. I truly hope they can find a way to make the Allen deal work. That would be enough to put us over the top, I believe.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I feel if you didnt win the championship, there should be changes made. there are players out there we can use that would improve this team. A sign and trade for dampier would help. All we have to do is trade kandi. Then i think you send wally to houston for maurice taylor. Then you can sign a lee nailon. Then i think we have a great roster and would end up being the favorites in the league. Then we resign hassell, hoiberg, and i hope they can get to resigning trent. Then we sign blake stepp to a small contract so he can bring 3-point shooting.

pg-cassell/hudson/stepp
sg- sprewell/hoiberg
sf-hassell/nailon/ebi
pf-garnett/taylor/trent
c- dampier/johnson/madsen

this makes us the favorites in the west and in the league. We can move kg to the 3 and have taylor at the 4. Hassell and hoiberg can play the 2 and 3 at times. I think we have to put ebi and trent on the injured reserve list. I think a lineup that will throw off every team in the league is have hud and 2 s's 2 l's at the 1 and 2, then you have kg at the 3 and have taylor at the 4, and dampier or madsen at the 5. You can throw so many teams off with many diffrent lineups.


----------



## el_gatoman (May 18, 2004)

And how realistic are those trades? I think Dampier is that far away, we don't have any chances to get him (Knicks rumors!). I wouldn't trade Wally cause I think, he is a good role player offensively. He can also hit from outside.

Ray Allan or Dampier and even Divac would fit very good but for me, there are no chances to make such deals real.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

At this point we probably wont get dampier, but if we wouldve talked with the warriors, i think a sign and trade wouldve been done by now. We can trade for other players like tyson chancdler, but the taylor deal seems realistic.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

The Knicks have better chance to getting Dampier than we do. All the hopes are running out for us at center.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yea that sums it up. I think we shouldve went after etan thomas, now i think we take a chance with either joel pzypilla or hope kandi actually develops. the kandi man just might have a breakout season with some experience under his belt.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> the kandi man just might have a breakout season with some experience under his belt.


Haven't heard that one every year.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> the kandi man just might have a breakout season with some experience under his belt.


:laugh:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

HAHA, i know but thats all we can hope for now. Now with some experience in the playoffs and learning that his job isnt safe just because he was a #1 pick, i think he can develop into something half way decent.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that one every year.


I hate to admit that, but I have to agree with DJ and ArtestFan completely. He has NONE breakout seasons at all.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

that is all we can hope for. Or that madsen or johnson become serious studs. LOL. we have no choice, i wish rasho was here.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Nah, I don't pity that Rasho is leaving. I rather having him being gone. He basically do nothing to help the game his years with the Wolves. Well, let's see... Who went to WCF first? Rasho? or the Timberwolves? Yes, the Timberwolves made it through to the WCF without him. It's a possibility because of him leaving Minnesota might be helping a little bit.

Madsen is a very hard worker and I loved his every bit of hustle. He's very short for a center but working hard has been paid off. Although he's not a scorer but he helped frontcourt out hustling for the ball, or rebounding and so many things most people has learned of from him.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

so what ur saying is that rasho l,eaving is the reason we got the the wcf not because of hassell, cassell, and spree?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

PLUS in the additions of Cassell, Hassell, and Sprewell... That's a bigger fact than Rasho's departure.

The other thing is, with Rasho in San Antonio we were leading SA most of the way and finally won the division. How's that sound? I believe San Antonio had an okay season comparing to last season, winning the title. Of course David Robinson there last season.


San Antonio

02-03 60 - 22 .732

03-04 57 - 25 .695

There is a slight difference.


Minnesota Timberwolves

02-03 51 - 31 .622

03-04 58 - 24 .707


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

nesterovic is better that olowokandi. rasho is a better fit than michael. michael is injury prone and demands the ball still. i think we would be nba champs if we still had rasho. there is no doubt in my mind about that. rasho is way more consistent.


now seriously, would you trade muchael olowokandi right now for rasho? of coorse u would.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Rasho would not have swung a single game for us in the WCF.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

lets just be serious. we wouldve been better off with rasho. He doesnt demand the ball as much, more effective, more consistent. the only thing that kandi is better than him in is shot blocking.


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> lets just be serious. we wouldve been better off with rasho. He doesnt demand the ball as much, more effective, more consistent. the only thing that kandi is better than him in is shot blocking.


It's not like we had a choice in this one. We offered him the same amount of money that the Spurs offered, and he just chose the Spurs over us because him and Garnett aren't the best of friends. The way it looks right now, yah, we would have been better off with Rasho, but I have to see Olowokandi healthy for a whole season or for a good majority of a season to judge which one is better.

Oh, and by the way, Olowokandi is a better rebounder, too.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i believe we offered him more


----------

